# DURCHZÄHLEN - Wieviel Bikes hat das Ladies only-Board



## wildbiker (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

mich halten meine Mitmenschen so langsam für bekloppt, wenn ich denen sag das ich derzeit 4 fahrtaugliche Bikes habe (2x RR und 2x MTB)(+ne 1/2 Stahlrennerleiche im Keller). Also je nach Lust und Laune auch mal jeden Tag mit einem anderen Rad zur Arbeit und anschließender Runde nach getaner Arbeit. 

Bin ich die Einzigste Verrückte hier? Wieviel Bikes habt ihr?

also darf hier jeder 1-mal auflisten...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juli 2010)

1x MTB
1x Beachcruiser

Bald kommt ein 2. MTB dazu 

Wenn mein Konto es erlauben würde, wären es natürlich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Juli 2010)

Das kann ich mit 9 Rädern locker überbieten 
4 RR
1 Querfeldeinrad
1 Singlespeed
1 Fully
2 Hardtail


----------



## kitty112003 (18. Juli 2010)

hab 2 zu bieten
1 Hardtail
und noch son billig Teil  für die Stadt


----------



## Ani (18. Juli 2010)

1 allmountain und 1 freerider


----------



## cmg20 (18. Juli 2010)

1x Hardtail und 1x Rennrad


----------



## swe68 (19. Juli 2010)

1X HT
1x RR
1x Cyclocrosser


----------



## apoptygma (19. Juli 2010)

1 Fully
2 HT
1 Renner


----------



## apoptygma (19. Juli 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7367428"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Das kann ich mit 9 Rädern locker überbieten
> 4 RR
> 1 Querfeldeinrad
> 1 Singlespeed
> ...



Struuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunz


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Juli 2010)

2 fahrfertige Rennräder
1 Rennrad bei dem derzeit die Laufräder fehlen
2 Singlespeed-MTBs
1 CC-Hardtail
1 AM-Fully
1 Enduro
1 Downhiller
1 Gassirad

Und das ist, finde ich, nur die Minimalausstattung!


----------



## MelleD (19. Juli 2010)

Ist mir ja schon fast peinlich, nur 1 zu sagen 
Aber: das 2. wird gerade zusammengespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2010)

4x Mtb
1x Mtb-Teilesammlung 
1x Crosser
1x Rennrad
3x Stadt/Winter/Fixedgear-Bikes

Ok, ich fang ja schon an mich zu schämen


----------



## stahlgabi (19. Juli 2010)

2 x Fully
1 x HT
1 x Trekking
1 x altes Schätzchen
1 x Spinning-Bike

das ist doch fast schon wie mit Schuhen oder? Genug hat man nie


----------



## MissQuax (19. Juli 2010)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> 2 x Fully
> 1 x HT
> 1 x Trekking
> 1 x altes Schätzchen
> ...



Das sehe ich genau so! 

1 FR-Fully
1 AM-Fully
3 CC-HTs

Und ein Light-Enduro und eine "Stadtschlampe" spucken als Plan schon in meinem Kopf rum!


----------



## Jule (19. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ist mir ja schon fast peinlich, nur 1 zu sagen
> Aber: das 2. wird gerade zusammengespart


 
Find' ich nicht peinlich. Man kann ja auch immer nur eins fahren. 
Und: Je mehr Räder man hat, umso mehr "Dauerbaustellen" stehen doch um einen herum.

1x Hardtail
1x Renner
und 1/2 ...also mein Einrad (das trotz guter Vorsätze in der Ecke verstaubt)


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juli 2010)

..... wir haben 11 ...... (zu zweit) ... nu`wird der keller langsam eng ....


----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

1x Str.
1x Wald
1x City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht...mist hab noch was vergessen, mein rotes Fishbone Einrad...


----------



## anna94 (19. Juli 2010)

2 x Hardtail
1 x Stadt


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal addieren  Zusammen mit meinen beiden komme ich auf *72 1/2 *

Kati habe ich weggelassen. Die muss sich erst mal offenbaren, wie viele von den 11 Rädern ihr gehören


----------



## TiffyI (19. Juli 2010)

1x Hardtail
1x Racefully
1x Tourenfully
1x Rennrad
1x Stadtrad
auf der Suche nach nem Klapprad;-)


----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

zählen auch nasenfahrräder?


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2010)

Dann muss ich auch noch eins dazu addieren


----------



## Nadine77 (19. Juli 2010)

2 x Fullly ( Eins davon wird aber verkauft )
1 x Einkaufsrad 

und mein Mann hat noch zwei und ein halbes, aber bald drei.


----------



## schlammdiva (19. Juli 2010)

2 Fullys
1 Straßenrad
1/2 MTB-Tandem (andere Hälfte gehört natürlich dem Männe)


----------



## KrissiRu (19. Juli 2010)

1 Downhill-Bike
1 leichter Freerider
1 Stadtschlampe


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juli 2010)

1x RR
1x Cyclocross
2x Freeride
1x Stadtrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teekillja (20. Juli 2010)

2 x Fully
1 x HT
1 uraltes, im Moment defektes, Stahlross


----------



## Nuala (20. Juli 2010)

ohjeeh, ich bin ganz bescheiden... 
- ein enduro
- eine bahnhofs-/stadtschlampe


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Juli 2010)

Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier...


----------



## Opernfreunde (20. Juli 2010)

Na ein Glück, ich bin NORMAL

1x RR
1x Singlespeed- MTB
1x Hardail
1x AM-Fully
1x Reiserad mit Licht!
und `nen Oldtimer-MTB als Deko an der Wand vom Büro.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juli 2010)

@barbarissima : ich oute mich : 6 sind meine (3 ht`s und 3 fullys...)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Juli 2010)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Na ein Glück, ich bin NORMAL


 
Völlig Normal 

1x HT
1x AM-Fully
1x Downhill
1x RR


----------



## abgefahrene (20. Juli 2010)

1x Fully
1x nicht wirklich brauchbares Hardtail (Merida von Annozwieback)
1x Hollandrad

weitere folgen bestimmt!


----------



## missmarple (20. Juli 2010)

Aktueller Bestand:

1 Fully
1 Renner
1 Reise-/Arbeitswegrad
1 Stadtgurke.

Im Herbst kommt hoffentlich noch ein Hardtail dazu und irgendwann vermutlich wieder ein Eingänger. Ach ja, und ein Transport-Rad soll sich auch noch irgendwann dazugesellen...


----------



## HITOMI (20. Juli 2010)

1 x Enduro
1 x Rennrad

Aber wer weiß...alle guten Dinge sind drei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (20. Juli 2010)

124 1/2 Bikes bisher...

Wir sollten ab und zu mal zusammenaddieren.

Dazu kommt noch mein unfertiges Helius CC macht 
----------------
*125*


----------



## DieUrlauberin (21. Juli 2010)

1 x Fully
1 x Hardtail
1 x Bergaufrad / Straßen-MTB
1 x Stadtradl
1 x Reise-/Biergartenrad
Diverse in (geistiger und finanzieller) Planung...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. Juli 2010)

1 x Hardcore Freerider
1 x Spass Bike 8Slöop Styler)
1 x altes jetzt Enduro, früher FR
1 x z.Z, ausgediehnter FR

und viele alte Bikes hab ich neulich verkauft )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juli 2010)

Meiomei, ihr seid ja vielleicht alles Sammler(innen)! Ich hab nur ":

1 Fully für die Berge
1 Hardtail für den Weg in die Arbeit und den Winter und Isartrails


----------



## TiniTurbine (22. Juli 2010)

1 Hardtail
1 Fixie
1 Stadtradl

Und außerdem brauche ich auch noch dringend n Klapprad....für die nächste Klapprad-WM und nachdem ich letztes Wochenende Pedelec gefahren bin....mhm, war echt der Hammer. Sehr teuer die Teile, aber probiert das mal aus. Lohnt sich echt - mach Spaß und man hat Speed ohne Ende, so ziemlich das Gegenteil von einem Oma-Fahrrad.


----------



## Tinka87 (22. Juli 2010)

1 Enduro
1 Hardtail für die Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (22. Juli 2010)

boah, respekt meine damen! 
also ich hab ein fully.  nicht mehr und nicht weniger...

ich hatte mal noch einen grünen crosser von salsa, aber das war echt nur wunderschön, gefahren bin ich net gern damit. 
ich hätte gern noch was für die stadt oder den biergarten, das ich mal wo festmachen kann, ohne angst zu haben, nachher zwei zu haben. aber mal schauen, kommt zeit, kommt zweitrad.


----------



## RockyGirl (28. Juli 2010)

1 Fully
1 RR
1 HT-Klassiker
1 Körbchen-Rad


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Juli 2010)

Momentan bevölkern

1 Rennrad
1 Hardtail mit Starrgabel
2 CC Hardtails mit Federgabel
1 Tourenfully

den Keller, Zuwachs nicht ausgeschlossen. Ein Cyclocrosser würde mir noch gefallen


----------



## Elmo66 (30. Juli 2010)

...so, ich dann auch mal:

1 x Fully CC
1 x Fully AM

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## JarJarBings (31. Juli 2010)

zählt noch jemand mit?


----------



## BineMX (31. Juli 2010)

1 MTB HT
1 RR (niglnaglneu)
1 Crossbike 
1 Radl mit Körberl hint und vorn


----------



## MelleD (31. Juli 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> zählt noch jemand mit?



157


----------



## MilkyTheWay (31. Juli 2010)

1 HT
1 alte HT-Schlörre für die Wege zum Café/Biegarten/etc.


----------



## Vaena (3. August 2010)

1x Renner
1x Fully
im moment noch 1X Hardtail (lässt sich irgendwie nicht verkaufen)


----------



## undefined (4. August 2010)

1 x RR
1 x HT und 
1 x Stadtschlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

undefined schrieb:


> 1 x RR
> 1 x HT und
> 1 x Stadtschlampe



Uuuuh, da war es wieder, das böse Schl...-wort!


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

1 Hardtail und 1 Crosser für Familientouren und Asphalt


----------



## mountymaus (5. August 2010)

Dann möchte ich auch mal... 

7x Hardtail
4x Fully
3x Rennrad


----------



## sportella (5. August 2010)

1 x Fully love
1 x altes Hardtail, Winterrad 
1 x Alltagsrad (Crossrad) mit Licht usw


----------



## velo rouge (5. August 2010)

ich hab:
einmal einen damen-Freerider
einmal ein altes CC-Fully

und mein stadtesel zählt nicht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2010)

Müssten jetzt so ca. bei 186 liegen.

Und da meint mein Freund, ich würde es übertreiben, dabei hab ich nur:

1 Hardtail
1 Racefully
1 Mini-Enduro

Da wären wir dann bei gesamt 189.


----------



## Radlerin (7. August 2010)

Hm, mal durchzählen... Kona, Ibis, Kuwa, Surly, GT, Bucky, Voodoo, 1 olles Rad, heute (vorerst) fertig geworden: Dailybread... macht 9, davon 7 fahrfertige (alles Hardtails), davon 4 Singlespeeder. 

Hab mal ne kleine Liste gemacht... wobei ich alles mitgezählt habe, was so grob unter Fahrräder zu zählen oder zu einem zusammenbaubar ist und komme insgesamt auf 202 bei 50 Teilnehmerinnen

wildbiker	7
Frau Rauscher	2
Veloce	9
kitty112003	2
Ani	2
cmg20	2
swe68	3
apoptygma	4
Bergradlerin	10
MelleD	1
scylla	10
stahlgabi	6
MissQuax	5
Jule	3
Trek 6500	6
Twinkie	3
anna94	3
barbarissima	2
TiffyI	5
Nadine77	3
schlammdiva	4
KrissiRu	3
Schnitte	5
teekillja	4
Nuala	2
Schneeflocke	3
Opernfreunde	6
turbo.huhnchen	4
abgefahrene	3
missmarple	4
HITOMI	2
DieUrlauberin	5
ghostriderin12	4
Pfadfinderin	2
TiniTurbine	3
Tinka87	2
JarJarBings	1
RockyGirl	4
Echinopsis	5
Elmo66	2
BineMX	4
MilkyTheWay	2
Vaena	3
undefined	3
ActionBarbie	2
mountymaus	14
sportella	3
velo rouge	3
Chaotenkind	3
Radlerin	9
	202

PS: Sorry, Elmo


----------



## Elmo66 (7. August 2010)

@Radlerin:

...also ehrlich, die Liste ist schon beeindruckend
Danke fuer deine Muehe

Ciao, Elmo66

...uups, die Liste ist wieder weg...


----------



## fairplay911 (8. August 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Find' ich nicht peinlich. Man kann ja auch immer nur eins fahren.
> Und: Je mehr Räder man hat, umso mehr "Dauerbaustellen" stehen doch um einen herum.
> 
> 1x Hardtail
> ...




Dauerbaustelle nicht grad, aber mir ist es schon passiert dass ich nen Platten hatte und dann noch den Schlauch vom Rad, welches ich am Tag davor gefahren hatte, im Rucksack - und der passte natürlich da grad mal gar nicht. saublöd!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (8. August 2010)

Kann auch zwei beisteuern:
1 HT
1 uraltes HT, hab ich in der Firma für Fahrten in der Mittagspause


----------



## bike2bfree (8. August 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ne kleine Sammlung zu bieten:

1 x CC HT
1 x CC/Mar. Fully
1 x AM Fully
1 x RR
1 x Stadtsch.....
1 x Spinning Bike


----------



## LaCarolina (8. August 2010)

Ich hab nur ein einziges Rad , ein HT


----------



## Freizeitpferd (11. August 2010)

Ich habe 
- 1 Marin MTB - ungefedert, aber super leicht
- 1 Kuwahara MTB - ungefedert und wird für alles genutzt (Reisen, Gelände, Strasse, Transportmittel)
- 1 Giant Cadex Rennrad - halt ein Rennrad
- 1 Cube Attempt MTB - Hardtail, ich liebe es, bergauf fährt es von allein, so leicht ist es


----------



## ghostmoni (12. August 2010)

ok, ich kann zwei zur Liste beisteuern:

1 Fully (Ghost AMR 5500 von 2008)
1 Hardtail (Ghost SE 3000 von 2010)


----------



## Noxya (12. August 2010)

Hab ebenfalls nur 2 Bikes

1 Hardtail Mtb
1 Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (12. August 2010)

Damit sind wir bei 219 auf 56 Mädels.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. August 2010)

Ordentlicher Schnitt!


----------



## speciallady (14. August 2010)

Dann erhöhe ich nochmal den schnitt:

3 * rennrad

1 * mtb

1 * crosser

1 * trekking

1 * stadtrad


----------



## Honigblume (15. August 2010)

2x Hardtail


----------



## Sickgirl (15. August 2010)

Momentaner Stand:

1 CC-Hardtail
1 Enduro
1 Rennrad
2 Reiseräder
1 Alltagsrad

Macht 6, Nr7 und Nr8 sind schon in Planung


----------



## MauzePow (15. August 2010)

Ich hab ein Hardtail und eine "Stadtschlampe" mit Körbchen, Licht und alles was dazu gehört! xD


----------



## Principiante (15. August 2010)

Gut, dann ich auch:
1Dirt
1Fully
 1Freerider..._ganz neu zusammengebaut-stolz!_... schaut mal:



LG, Principiante


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2010)

oh, mit Fußablage, wie praktisch  
Schönes Rad!

Bei mir kommt bald das 3. Radl dazu, morgen wird es bestellt, wenn alles klappt


----------



## Radlerin (21. August 2010)

Zwischenstand gefällig?

239 Räder bei 61 Mädels.


----------



## Freeriderin (22. August 2010)

So, dann werd ich mal:

1 Enduro
1 Hardtail
1 Stadtschlampe
1 Arbeitsbike

1 Endurohardtail in Planung

Und es waren mal viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2010)

Hab meinen Stahlrenner neulich wieder verkauft... 

-1 RR


----------



## Nuala (23. August 2010)

+ eine Stadtschlampe


----------



## giftzwerg83w (24. August 2010)

Hab nur 1 HT... aber gilt mein Hollandbomber auch?!  Der ist wenigstens schön "aufgemotzt" mit Rosenkette.


----------



## pebcak (3. September 2010)

1x Kona Unit - starr und eingängig
1x Gary Fisher wahoo - Stadtschlampe


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. September 2010)

Die Familie bekommt Zuwachs. Es wird ein Dirtbike!


----------



## Monte Rosa (8. September 2010)

2x HT
1x Fully 
reicht fürs erste...
Monte Rosa


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

Zählt eigentlich noch jemand?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2010)

@ Gina: Hast du nun schon für jeden Wochentag ein eigenes Bike, oder musst du sogar schon im 2-Wochenturnus wechseln? ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

@Pfadfinderin: Wenn ich die aktuellen Baustellenbikes wegrechne, reicht es noch für eine Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desmofun (10. September 2010)

Oh je....da bin ich ja mit meinem Cube und dem Moto komplett unterversorgt.....was aber nicht am nicht-mehr-haben-wollen liegt....


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

baaaah , süsse- du hier !!!!!!! ruf morge  mal durch !!!! ab 15 h erreichbar !! knuuutsch , k.


----------



## 00helga (22. September 2010)

1 Fully
1 BMX
1 Holland-Rad 

LG


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. September 2010)

Mh ich hab nur genau 

1x Fully

Und ich hab das Gefühl das wird noch nichtmal genug bewegt......


----------



## ghostmoni (23. September 2010)

Wenn ich heute hoffentlich endlich meine Laufräder bekomme, kann ich noch ein Kona Coilair beisteuern


----------



## mountymaus (26. September 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich auch mal...
> 
> 7x Hardtail
> 4x Fully
> 3x Rennrad




Ich habe heute mein GT-Zaskar Carbon Team zusammengeschraubt... Noch eins mehr.

8x Hardtail

Bilder bei mir im Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wakawaka (27. September 2010)

Servus !!

1 x Fully
1 x Renner

Gruß


----------



## lucie (28. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Zählt eigentlich noch jemand?



Nöö, scheinbar nicht. 

x+4=y (3xHT+1xFully) 
Warum nicht mal Bikes statt [url=http://www.smiliesuche.de/schaefchen-zaehlende/]
	
[/URL] zählen?!


----------



## Radlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier ich.  

Alle Updates angepasst bzw. neuen Nennungen hinzugefügt: *265* Bikes auf genau *70* Mädels. 

Ghostmoni, dein Kona ist schon in der Liste, auch wenn es noch nicht laufen kann...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

1 x Hardtail : Was eigentlich für alle Wege benutzt wird. 

1 x BMX: Ist ein Oldschool von Ende 80er, liegt aber zerlegt auf dem Dachboden. Weil ich mich einfach nicht davon trennen kann

Gruss


----------



## TamTam1988 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,  und noch 3 mehr... 2 hardtails und 1 Fully...


----------



## _Becky_ (8. Oktober 2010)

Mädels, so geht das nicht! 

Es kann nicht sein dass die Moderatorinnen immer wieder nachrechnen und zusammenzählen müssen.

Das geht auch anders! Vom KTWR lernen, heisst siegen ...äh... ZÄHLEN lernen 


> Alle Updates angepasst bzw. neuen Nennungen hinzugefügt: *265* Bikes auf genau *70* Mädels.


Plus 
+ 2 (Silver Phoenix)
+ 3 (TamTam1988)
+ 2 (Icke, MTB + Körbchenrad  )

= *272* auf *73* Mädels 

Stirbt ein Rad eines natürlichen oder unnatürlichen Todes, dann ist so zu verfahren:               #*2579*


----------



## miss murphy (8. Oktober 2010)

so, und ich steuere da jetzt auch noch ein bißel was bei:
- 1 Rennrad
- 1 Fully 
und seit kurzem (mal wieder)
- 1 Hardtail
und ich gebe zu, es waren schon mal mehr. Habe jedoch stark reduziert, weil der Platz in der Garage doch nicht mehr so "ausbaufähig" war und ich reichliches Kopfschütteln meiner Familie erntete... so sind sie, die Lieben (O;


----------



## wildbiker (8. Oktober 2010)

macht *275 Bikes*...


----------



## Radlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Mädels, so geht das nicht!
> 
> Es kann nicht sein dass die Moderatorinnen immer wieder nachrechnen und zusammenzählen müssen.



Danke! Wobei das kein Problem ist, weil ich meine Liste immer nur ergänzen muss (und ich mach das Zusammenzählen natürlich nicht als Mod, sondern als interessierte Leserin ).  Aber Recht haste natürlich, auf die Art wäre es viel einfacher. 



wildbiker schrieb:


> macht *275 Bikes*...



Korrekt und zwar bei 74 Mädels.


----------



## alex76 (13. Oktober 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> macht *275 bikes*...



...281/75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2010)

+ eins mehr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also 

282/75


----------



## Sickgirl (11. November 2010)

Habe auch Zuwachs bekommen: ein altes Bianchi habe ich aus seiner Garagenhaft befreit.

Außerdem ist Rennrad Nr.3 bestellt und kommt zu Weihnachten.

Also 284/75


----------



## runningmaus (11. November 2010)

Hallo, 
bei mir kommen auch noch 4 Radln dazu:
1 Hardtail, 
1 Trekkingrad (mit Licht, Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen :O ) 
1 Rennrad, 
1 Zeitfahrrad

Grüßle!



macht: 288 / 76   =  (3,8 Räder pro Lady)


----------



## Bruchpilotin (12. November 2010)

Mit mir kommen dann noch dazu:
- Hardtail
- Crossrad
- Rennrad
- bestellt: AM Fully

--> 292/77


----------



## desmofun (20. November 2010)

Da setz ich noch was drauf:

Cannondale Perp 3
Cannondale Moto 3
Cube LTD


295/78


----------



## tenul (12. Januar 2011)

Noch ein paar 

MTB ............BMC Shiver 
Rennrad .......Redbull
Cyclocrosser. BMC CX02
Stadtrad.......Steyer Puch

*---> 299/79 *


----------



## MissQuax (12. Januar 2011)

Meine Flotte hat Zuwachs bekommen: 

Radon ZR Team (HT, im Aufbau)


* -->** 300/79

*.*
*


----------



## Bettina (12. Januar 2011)

--> 305/80


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

..eins weniger bei  mir - hab das weisse ht verkauft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..eins weniger bei mir - hab das weisse ht verkauft ...


 
Dann also aktuell 304/80


----------



## Nadine77 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich habe Nachwuchs bekommen, im Keller steht jetzt noch ein Rennrad 

Also 305 / 80


----------



## zimtsternchen (17. Januar 2011)

hab auch noch was beizusteuern...

1 CC-Fully Canyon Nerve WXC 9.0SL mit 11kg
1 Enduro Felt Redemtion One mit 16 *hust* kg

und eine Stadt-Scott-Möhre...

308/82


----------



## Kate du Pree (3. Februar 2011)

1 MTB
1 Körbchenrad ;-)

310 / 83


----------



## svenji94 (3. Februar 2011)

1 Canyon


----------



## 4mate (3. Februar 2011)

kate du pree schrieb:


> 310 / 83


+



svenji94 schrieb:


> 1 canyon


= 

311/84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Februar 2011)

Möchte mich auch als stolze besitzerin eines hardtails seit anfang des jahres outen
Wer weiß wenn mich das Fieber gepackt hat und das Einstiegsgehalt stimmt, dann komm ich vllt auch auf euren 3,7er Schnitt

-> 312/85


----------



## M_on_Centurion (6. Februar 2011)

1 Centurion fürs Gelände 
+
1 Centurion für Arbeit und Stadt

=

314/86


----------



## 4mate (22. Juni 2011)

> 06.02.2011


----------



## firefly27 (22. Juni 2011)

Na gut, dann will ich auch mal: 

1 Rennrad
1 Speedbike für die Arbeit und die Stadt
1 Singlespeeder
1 Wintermöhre
1 Fully im Aufbauzustand

319/87


----------



## Rasen (22. Juni 2011)

7


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Juni 2011)

Rasen schrieb:


> 7


 
Dann sind wir ja schon bei 326bikes bei 88Ladies. Das sind dann 3,7bikes pro person


----------



## kugelfischchen (22. Juni 2011)

+
1 Giant
+
1 Herkules


328 bikes bei 89 ladies


lg tina


----------



## Chrige (23. Juni 2011)

- Spezialiced Era
- Bergamont Evolve (allerdings wohl schon bald verkauft)
- Körbchenrad

= 331 Bikes bei 90 Ladies


----------



## Nessel5100 (24. Juni 2011)

-ein Ghost Fully

332/91


----------



## sobu (24. Juni 2011)

- Fully
- Rennrad
- Stadtschlampe

-> 335/92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (24. Juni 2011)

´Stadtschlampe´is´hier verpoent


----------



## Senshisan (25. Juni 2011)

- Cube Fully
- Canyon Freeride/Enduro

337/93


----------



## sobu (25. Juni 2011)

@alet08:
Oh, na dann bitte das böse S-Wort mit 'geliebtes Uraltbike, das schon Altersflecken in Form von Rost aufweist und dessen einzige Aufgabe in seinem hohen Alter der Transport zu solchen Orte ist, an denen man sich als Bike normalerweise nicht alleine aufhalten sollte' ersetzen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. September 2011)

-  1x Cube AMS, das habe ich verkauft
+ 1x Schwinn Highplains (mein erstes MTB), habe ich zurückgekauft 

macht also immer noch:

337/93


----------



## MissQuax (29. September 2011)

+ Votec Enduro =

338 / 93  


Edit:
So ein altes "Brötchen-Hol-Fahrrad, das freiwillig keiner klaut" hab ich ja auch noch: 

339 / 93


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2011)

Eigentlich wollt ich hier ja nicht mitmachen - der Neid läßt grüßen 

aber da ich ja im Sommer Zuwachs bekommen habe und im Keller noch ein altes Schätzchen stehen hab.......
also
1xFully
1xHT
1xStarrgabel

ergibt 342/94


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. September 2011)

Ist schon eine Weile her, aber die Flotte wurde erweitert.

344/94


----------



## mtbbee (29. September 2011)

hab schon reduiert  und übrig geblieben sind folgende:

1x Winterspikeradl
1x Reiseradl
1x Alu Renner 
1x Carbonrenner
1x Biergartenradl
1x AM-Fully
1x mein Lieblingsbike Racefully

ergibt: 351/95


----------



## norcogirl (29. September 2011)

hmm dann mach ich auch mal mit:

1xFreeridebike
1xAllmountain 
1xXC Hardtail missbraucht als Stadtrad
(1xDH-Racebike, is bestellt aber noch nicht angekommen, zählt das?)

ergibt 354 (355)/96


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. September 2011)

erneutes Durchzählen:
-Tandem
-Racefully
-All Mountain Fully
-Enduro Hardttail
-Hardtail mit Licht
-Stadtrad

355/96 

@norcogirl: ich nehme mal die vorhandenen Räder als Zählbasis.


----------



## Brig (30. September 2011)

ich jetzt auch:
1 Racefully
1 Rennrad
ab heute mittag: 1 Allmountain Fully 

358/97


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2011)

Seit ein paar Wochen noch ein Allmountain.

359/97


----------



## kiwi-summer (9. Oktober 2011)

-RR
-Fully
-Hardtail
-Omaradl

363/98


----------



## scarecrow (13. Oktober 2011)

- altes Hardtail
- mein heute angeliefertes Fully

365/99


----------



## Chanti (13. Oktober 2011)

366-100 
Radon Stage 6.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTrulla (13. Oktober 2011)

Ein Kona Stinky
und eins wo ich mit dem anderen nicht hin fahren würde *grins*

368/101


----------



## Pentobarbital (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi 

dann werd ich auch mal

1 x Fully
1 x Körbchenrad 

370/102

Gruß Pento


----------



## Minorra (16. Oktober 2011)

Meine Räder:

- Hardtail
- 2x DDR-Klappräder (restauriert) 

Macht dann: 373/103 ^^


----------



## 00helga (1. November 2011)

-> plus mein neues Rennradel

374/103


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

1 Dirt (Das ich zum 4cross benutzte)
& bald kommt vielleicht ein BMX dazu


----------



## cytrax (2. November 2011)

@ 4 cross lady 375/104  Ned das da was durcheinander kommt


----------



## naphtalin (11. November 2011)

1 Hardtail und ein Hollandrad (zum Anschließen in der Stadt :-D - aber mit XT-Schaltwerk)
macht

377/105


----------



## DieUrlauberin (11. November 2011)

Ich streiche eines, Stadtradl wurde geklaut :-(


----------



## Loxi (11. November 2011)

- Das *Aim* (Rohloff-Allwetteralltagsrad)
- Das *Foxi *(Canyon Strive)
- Das *Stage* (Radon Stage)
- Das *Loxi* (Speedbike)
- Das *Mitech* (Rennrad)
- Das *Crossi* (Crossrad)
- Das *Sprint* (Stadt********)

383/106


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2011)

So, nun ist das Stadtrad endlich fertig renoviert und die Probefahrt hat es auch schon überstanden:
Schwiegeromas Kolbe-1-Gang-Körbchenrad, 40 Jahre alt.

Macht dann 384/106


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (12. November 2011)

So damit es noch mehr werden...
Einmal ein Reign X2 und ein Hollandrad  

Macht dann 386/107


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2011)

oh, ein Reign, erzähl doch mal, ich liebäugele damit


----------



## Snowchick (23. November 2011)

Dann mach ich doch auch mal mit:

1 x Liteville 301 mk8 (das weisse für alles)
1 x Veloheld Path Single Speed (das kleine schwarze für die Stadt)
1 x altes Klapprad aus den 50er-60ern (für sowas z.B. http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/73.0.html)

Macht bis jetzt 3...das Rennrad ist in Planung *gg*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. November 2011)

Mein Rennradl, das ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft habe, fehlt ja auch noch in der Liste. Somit sind´s dann

390/108


----------



## Deleted 228984 (24. November 2011)

-


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2011)

1 Ironhorse Warrior SIx dazu


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2011)

Meine Damen  bitte weiter zählen 

394/109


----------



## Pedaline1 (27. November 2011)

Hallo
1MTB
1 Trekking
1Einkaufsrad


----------



## Jaffa (27. November 2011)

Hallo
ein MTB-Hardtail
ein Trekkingrad

(wird aber bestimmt nicht das letzte sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. November 2011)

Siehe Post #160 !!!

399/111


----------



## Lyndwyn (29. November 2011)

1 Norco Six Two AM
1 no-name-Baumarktrad bei den Eltern 

401/ 112


----------



## grrrw (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab 3 Räder... ein Stadtesel, ein Hardtail und ein Fully (was leider erst nächstes Jahr richtig gefahren werden kann... blöder Winter )

Dann haben wir 404 Räder bei 113 Mädels!


----------



## 00helga (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin seit gestern mega glÃ¼cklich verheiratet! â¥

Mit meinem fÃ¼nften Rad!  

Es ist n Transition TR 450, damit wÃ¤ren wir bei 405 RÃ¤dern bei 113 MÃ¤dels!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Januar 2012)

seit heute steht es auf eigenen Füß... äh Reifen, daher

+1 Enduro

macht 406 Räder bei 113 Mädels !


----------



## Lunaticat (9. Januar 2012)

1x MTB-Hardtail
1x Körbchenrad zum abschließen

Klein aber fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (7. Februar 2012)

1x Müsing Mtb zusammengewürfelt
Stadtrad verkauft

Maaaaacht:
409 Räder bei 115 Mädels


----------



## mountymaus (16. Februar 2012)

Juhuuu, auch mal wieder eins...

410...


----------



## Jasi (4. März 2012)

ein Rockrider 2008,
ein RedBull NLP 400
und ein altes Schauff Rennrad- macht 413


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2012)

Sind wir jetzt bei 413 bei 115 Mädels oder 413 bei 116 Mädels?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. März 2012)

Ich glaube 413/116 ist richtig.


----------



## Kampa (5. März 2012)

RR (Kinesis Rahmen mit 105er aufgebaut)
MTB,(Kinesis Rahmen mit LX aufgebaut)
Crosser (Quantec Rahmen Komponetenmix)
Trekkingrad (gutes altes Diamant Country Rad mit ner uralten unverwüstbaren Shimanokomponentengruppe)

417 / 117


----------



## Tinchen12 (8. März 2012)

http://damenwertung.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/warum-ich-funf-fahrrader-brauche/


422 / 118


----------



## mtbbee (12. März 2012)

Update:

minus 4 / plus 2

Verkauft über den Winter (Allmountain, Reiserad, Crosser, Zweit Rennrad)
Gekauft bzw. zusammengebaut (Hardtail, schnelles zur Arbeit Fahrrad)


420 / 118


----------



## kid77 (12. März 2012)

Hardtail: Bulls Copperhead 3
Rennrad: Focus Variado 2.0

422/119


----------



## Zanne (14. März 2012)

Mein geliebtes Cube AMS und mein Omarad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2012)

424/120


----------



## sushirinha (22. März 2012)

Radon ZR Team 6.0 

--> 425/121


----------



## Grino21 (27. März 2012)

Hardtail: Koba
 Und mein geliebtes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trek Remedy 8 2010 

427/122


----------



## Honigblume (28. März 2012)

+ 1 Posion.

428/ 122


----------

